# Fischbetrug?



## Heribert (23. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich dieses Jahr einen Teich angelegt habe, in den nächstes Jahr die ersten Fische einziehen sollten, bin ich gestern Abend noch einmal zu dem Händler gengen, bei dem ich die Teichfolie und sämtliches Zubehör erstanden hatte. Ich wollte mir noch einmal die verschiedenen Fische ansehen, die es dort zu kaufen gibt (Filter ist schon in Betrieb, seerosen und __ Wasserpest auch schon drinn, aber Fische wie gesagt erst nächstes Jahr. Als ich angekommen war, wurde ich sofort von einer Bedienung angesprochen, die mir, wie es schien, unbedingt sogenannte "Haiwelse" andrehen wollte. Angeblich wären die friedlich, paarweise oder auch in Gruppen zu halten und paßten sich der jeweiligen Teich- bzw. Aquariumgröße an. Die waren so zirka 4-5 cm groß um eine Person vor mir hat auch ein Päarchen gekauft. Als ich, einen Betrug ahnend, kein Intresse zeigte, bettelte sie mich förmlich an, eine Gruppe von 5 Tieren bei meiner Teichgröße zu kaufen. Natürlich hab ich sie nicht mitgenommen.
Als ich dann recherchiert habe, hat sich das Angebot als falsch erwiesen. Denn diese Tiere werden so um die 350kg schwer, wie ich herausgefunden habe. Was sagt ihr zu solch gewissenlosen Betrügern, die solche Tiere, für unangemessene Behälter verkäufen? Ist das nicht sogar verboten?


Gruß
Heribert


----------



## koile (23. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Heribert,
Haiwelse gibt es einige Arten !
Und ich glaube nicht das Dir ein Zoogeschaft den Riesen Haiwels ( Pangrasius)
aus dem Mekong-Delta Verkaufen wollte.
Aber schau doch mal bei Wiki vorbei , die schreibt mehr dazu.


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Heribert,
herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichsuchtis 

manch ein Händler denkt halt nur ans verkaufen, ohne Hirn und Verstand.
Aber wenn ich das auf Wiki so richtig lese sind diese "Haiwelse" doch alle in wärmeren Gegenden zu finden.
Egal welches es nun sind, etwas verkaufen zu wollen ohne die passenden Information zu geben ist weder dem Kunden noch und insbesondere den Tieren gegenüber fair und sollte hart geahndet werden. Wo ist hier der Tier und Verbraucherschutz?

LG René


----------



## Heribert (23. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe gerade die Wikipediaseite über den Haiwels gelesen. Wenn ich bedenke, dass einige Unterarten dieser Tiere über 3m lang werden können...
Natürlich ist es dem Händler egal gewesen, was mit dem Haiwels nach dem Kauf passiert, ob der jetzt in einem 50l Be ken schmachten muss oder ob der im Winter erfriert... Dem gehts doch e nur um seine 6,50 pro Tier. Ich glaube, ich suche mir lieber einen anderen Händler!

LG
heribert


----------



## koile (23. Sep. 2014)

@Heribert , da gebe ich Dir Recht , ein Seriöses Zoogeschaft
würde Dir diese Fische nicht für den Teich anbieten.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Sep. 2014)

Persönlich hätte ich als Kenner der Materie wahrscheinlich die Dame aufgeklärt und Ihr direkt erzählt das Sie Quatsch erzählt und wohl null Ahnung hat. Naja....neue Azubine die Ihr bestes gibt? Oder sind da alle so ? Baumarkt mit Zooabteilung??? Da steht und fällt der Laden mit dem Personal.
Bei den Haiwelsen Pangrasius bleibt keiner unter 30 cm. Weiterhin ist es wohl so, das die als Mastfische im asiatischen Raum gezüchtet werden wie die Lachse in Schweden. Ach, und aus diesen Aufzuchtfarmen werden die Tiere für den Zoohandel genommen. Pangrasius ist lecker und ohne Gräten...müsst Ihr mal probieren wenn ihr es nicht kennt. Hat fast jeder Fischwagen  .


Kann auch sein, dass da was ganz anderes als Haiwels angeboten wurde. Gibt da auch was nettes aus den Viktoria-Seen in Afrika und mit ein bisschen Glück könnten es auch junge Katzenwelse gewesen sein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Sep. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Persönlich hätte ich als Kenner der Materie wahrscheinlich die Dame aufgekärt
> 
> 
> Kann auch sein, dass da was ganz anderes als Haiwels angeboten wurde. Gibt da auch was nettes aus den Viktoria-Seen in Afrika



Hi Thorsten,

diese Viecher die in den 60ern im Viktoriasee ausgesetzt wurden, sich dort explosiv vermehrten und nun den See leerfressen heißen Nilbarsch - Lates niloticus (die sehr nahestehende australische Art ist der Barramundi).
Für die gibt's auch wie für den Haiwels Pangasius hypophthalmus - syn. Pangasius sutchii eh nur eine Art der artgerechten Haltung. Auf dem Teller

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> diese Viecher die in den 60ern im Viktoriasee ausgesetzt wurden, sich dort explosiv vermehrten und nun den See leerfressen heißen Nilbarsch - Lates niloticus (die sehr nahestehende australische Art ist der Barramundi).


Nein Frank,
die Nilbarsche meinte ich nicht. Dachte eher an _Schilbe intermedius_ 
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.welse.net/bilder28/neu1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.welse.net/SEITEN/gesellmw.htm&h=450&w=600&tbnid=9as0lKCkv0_f1M:&zoom=1&tbnh=90&tbnw=120&usg=__apIp1l8sNXSKc_0si39Zr-evGDw=&docid=-VzccdAgO-jP5M&client=firefox-a&sa=X&ei=Pw4jVN78Gev-ygPd4IC4CQ&ved=0CCsQ9QEwAQ&dur=394

Der Fisch wird schon mal als Haiwels angeboten.

Dann gibt es auch nioch den sogenanten Minihai
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...8jVMGrHaSgyAOvx4DwBg&ved=0CC4Q9QEwAw&dur=2610

*Aber das sind alles keine Fische für den Teich*


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Nein Frank,
> die Nilbarsche meinte ich nicht. Dachte eher an _Schilbe intermedius_
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.welse.net/bilder28/neu1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.welse.net/SEITEN/gesellmw.htm&h=450&w=600&tbnid=9as0lKCkv0_f1M:&zoom=1&tbnh=90&tbnw=120&usg=__apIp1l8sNXSKc_0si39Zr-evGDw=&docid=-VzccdAgO-jP5M&client=firefox-a&sa=X&ei=Pw4jVN78Gev-ygPd4IC4CQ&ved=0CCsQ9QEwAQ&dur=394
> 
> ...


Diesen "minihai" hatte ein bekannter auch und das gleich zwei mal gekauft 
Die beiden wollte er in einem 500 Liter Goldfischteich halb über der Erde halten. 
Nach dem er eingesehen hat das die ihm alle Goldfische fressen und im Winter erfrieren hat er sie in ein 500 Liter Aquarium gesetzt. 
Darin wurden sie gut 60 cm in 3 Jahren groß. 
Das Becken hatte aber nur eine breite von 50cm.  Also konnten sie sich nicht mehr drehen, darum wurde der Filter zur Gegenstromanlage umgebaut 
Also mußten sie von da an bestimmt 10 km am Tag schwimmen und das rund um die Uhr.
Zu guter letzt sind sie an Salzmangel innerhalb einer Woche gestorben.
Gleich danach wollte er sich noch einmal zwei kaufen,  da hab ich ihm die Freundschaft gekündigt. 

LG René


----------



## kuhantilope (25. Sep. 2014)

Dafür hat der pangrasius aber auch null Nährwert und steckt voll mit Antibiotika die werden zu Millionen in Seen gehalten das sie bald überlaufen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Sep. 2014)

kuhantilope schrieb:


> Dafür hat der pangrasius aber auch null Nährwert



Hi Patrick

der Schlankwels heißt (bzw. hieß) Pangasius, nicht Pangrasius  (heute heißt der ja  Pangasianodon)
Nährwerte hat der schon, denn er liefert pro 1g Fett = 9 Kalorien, 1g Eiweiß = 4 Kalorien. Der Schlankwels selber ist ein sehr guter Speisefisch, der geht selbst bei "Fachleuten" sogar leicht als Edelfisch Seezunge durch. Antibiotika und andere Mittelchen werden übrigens auch hier in Europa in jeder Massentier- und - pflanzenhaltung angewendet - manche müssen ja sogar schon nur ne handvoll Koi im Teich medikamentös behandeln

MfG Frank


----------



## Joachim (25. Sep. 2014)

Einspruch ...  da auch Bio in Europa bereits als Massenpflanzenhaltung betrieben wird kann man das so auch nicht pauschal stehen lassen.  Weiter machen...


----------



## der_odo (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
die Antibiotikamengen in Deutschland liegen aber weit unter dem, was in die Seen mit den Haiwelsen kiloweise geschüttet wird.
Das "Welsfilet" wird hier oft als Delikatesse verkauft, aber eigentlich ist das das letzte was ich essen würde. Da würde ich fast die gequälten Hühner aus der Massenzucht aus Deutschland nehmen. (die kaufe ich aber auch nicht)

Bei youtube gibt es eine "nette" Reportage über die Aufzucht und den Verkauf von Pangrasius. Wer weiterhin diesen Fisch essen will, sollte nicht nach dem Video suchen....

Ach ja, der Fisch ist ein Warmwasserfisch und ist für 95% aller Aquarien ungeeignet (wegen der Größe).
Ich würde das "Fachgeschäft" schon aus Protest nicht mehr betreten. Nicht mal für eine Packung Futter....


----------



## lotta (25. Sep. 2014)

Ich würde den Tierschutz mal auf diese "Fachgeschäft" aufmerksam machen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Sep. 2014)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Antibiotikamengen in Deutschland liegen aber weit unter dem, was in die Seen mit den Haiwelsen kiloweise geschüttet wird



zu bedenken ist dabei aber auch das in Asien jährlich alleine mit 1.000.000t Pangasius schon mehr als das 20fache der gesamten deutschen Fischmenge produziert wird, insgesamt liegt der Mastfischertrag in Asien (um 50.000.000t) sogar weit mehr als 1000x so hoch wie der in Deutschland (hier sind nur 40.000t) - folglich wird auch ca. 1000x mehr an Medikamenten benötigt als in Deutschland mit seiner extrem kümmerlichen Fischmastmenge. Aufs Kilo Fisch umgerechnet kommt da in etwa das gleiche an Belastung raus

MfG Frank


----------



## der_odo (26. Sep. 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Ich würde den Tierschutz mal auf diese "Fachgeschäft" aufmerksam machen


Moin Biene,

der Tierschutz versucht schon seit Jahren dagegen vorzugehen, aber die Regierung sperrt sich gegen neue Gesetze.
Außerdem konzentriert sich der deutsche Tierschutzbund eher auf die Fleischindustrie, da hier die größten Missstände sind. Und das ist schon schwierig genug.
Als Mitglied bekommt man regelmäßig (quartalsweise) die Zeitschrift _du und das Tier_. Da werden die Missstände aufgeführt und wie der TSB versucht vernünftige Regularien zu finden.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Ich habe ja schon häufig mitbekommen, dass Haiwelse an 60, 120 oder 200l- Aquarien-besitzer verkauft werden, aber dass ein Tropenfisch für Teiche angeboten wird, hab ich noch nie mitbekommen. Vor allen Dingen, dass die ´Verkäuferin massiv versucht den kunden die Fische anzudrehen ist schon traurig.
Aber der guten Dame unterstelle ich jetzt mal komplette Unwissenheit und keine bösen Absichten...


----------



## Alexius30 (16. Juli 2016)

Das ist wie wenn man eine Anakonda als Blindschleiche verkauft.


----------

